# Co2 holder



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just added DIY co2 to another of my tanks I didnt have any diffusers left so I used a air stone would it be helpful to make a holder on top of the airstone to hold the co2 Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

It would probably help my brother uses a method like it. Except he uses an power head to break the c02 up.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I will try that.


----------

